

Show HN: Waves.js – Text animation in JavaScript - megalodon
http://mateogianolio.github.io/waves-js/

======
megalodon
Apart from the great amount of fun you can have playing with it, are there any
other (more useful) applications that can be developed from this?

I'm thinking along the lines of how it could make the layout of articles on
the web more fluid. The algorithm is currently limited to fitting the text to
the wave function on the right side, but could be expanded by adding
alternating amounts of spaces on the left side.

Thoughts? Opinions?

